# DL registered?



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

What does Dog lovers registered mean? Is this just another way of KC registering pups? or a con?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

tbh its just another way of registering them and it means that none pedigree dogs can be registered for owners to keep rememberance's from i *think* x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its where you buy a pup with endorsments where you cant breed from the pup from a kc reg breeder and breed from it against the breeders wishes and `register` the pups with dl to make out they have papers when they dont


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> its where you buy a pup with endorsments where you cant breed from the pup from a kc reg breeder and breed from it against the breeders wishes and `register` the pups with dl to make out they have papers when they dont


 
I was trying to think how to word my post but you did it for me:no1: I see they are doing cats now :bash:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

shiftylou said:


> What does Dog lovers registered mean? Is this just another way of KC registering pups? or a con?


Means about the same thing as saying a dog is "Ssthisto Registered".

No official status.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

So they register it with DL so that they arent used for breeding? I was looking at chihuahua puppies and there isnt many that are KC registered but full pedigree I havent yet seen any KC registered??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, what they're saying is:

KC Breeder has a litter of puppies. Those puppies which are considered pet quality are "endorsed" - made so that any pups born FROM those pups cannot be KC registered - so that the KC Breeder can ensure that only good show quality pups are bred from.

Unscrupulous dog owner buys one of those endorsed pet quality pups and decides they want to have a litter.

They can't register the pet quality dog's pups with the Kennel Club (because of the endorsement) and so they decide to register their pet quality dog's pups with "some registry that doesn't HAVE endorsements or breed standards" and can then say "yeah, these pups are pedigreed and registered."

It's a way to trick unsuspecting buyers into thinking they're getting something more than they really are.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Dog Lovers Reg was in fact set up by Mayfield kennels, Dogsrus Now Dogs4us.

It was set up so that they could provide 'Papers' for puppies from Puppy Farms.
They then extended this to the public so that Backyard Breeders of non Health Tested, Non Standard, Poor Quailty pet pups could also be registered or your adult dog who you haven't got a clue whos parents are or even if they were pure, could also be registered.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Means about the same thing as saying a dog is "Ssthisto Registered".
> 
> No official status.


 
:lol2: Yes, or the same as saying 'not registered at all'... :whistling2:

DL was apparently started by a puppy farmer so pups coul dbe registered. Whatever they may say on their site, they do no checks and do not regulate anything. A lot of the dogs registered with them have made up pedigrees, or as has been said, the parents were KC registered but never meant to be bred from. 

DL registration is basically worthless. 

Hold out for a KC registered puppy. If you phone the breed club, they will know which reputable breeders are planning litters and you will be able to go on a waiting list, meet the parents/Mum before the pups are even born and then visit the pups regularly (ish, it depends on breeders) from a very young age so it will know you when it comes home. All means you'll have to wait a bit longer, but chi's are a very exploited breed and there are a lot of badly bred ones out there. It will also mean you have a good breeder to contact should you come across any problems, and who will take your puppy back in the future if for any reason you can't keep it.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve been after a chihuahua pup for 2 years now and i know what your saying.
from what i`ve seen for sale i`ve come to the conclusion that,

the nice looking pups are dl registered
the kc registered ones look like crosses with a jrt

( i`m so going to get flamed for that! )

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


you need to find a decent breeder and stalk them ( nicely of course ) try ones further away, then you wont be any competition to them if you do breed. it can make the difference between you being offered a puppy or not


a lot of cat breeders are having their pet quality kittens neutered at 12 weeks because of all the back yard breeders out there


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve been after a chihuahua pup for 2 years now and i know what your saying.
> from what i`ve seen for sale i`ve come to the conclusion that,
> 
> the nice looking pups are dl registered
> ...


Well, well bred KC ones wouldn't do very well in the show ring if they didn't look like chis were supposed to look, would they?! Of course, KC registered doesn't alone mean good quality or well bred... plenty of BYB's KC register too. 

As for breeders not selling people a pup because the new owner woul dbe 'competition'... that most certainly wouldn't apply to decent breeders. A 'newbie' could never 'compete' with someone with years of experience in and vast knowledge of the breed, and as they won't be breeding for money or often (most good breeders only breed when they want a pup to keep and show, Maybe yearly, btu most often every few years) it won't make a jot of difference to them anyway. Plus, they can simply endorse KC papers, which means any offspring can't be registered anyway.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

shiftylou said:


> What does Dog lovers registered mean? Is this just another way of KC registering pups? or a con?


 It's a con. It means nothing. You cannot KC register them, cannot enter in shows, it doesn't guarantee that they are pure bred, no checks are made to see whether the mother dog only has a certain number of puppies etc. It was developed by a large puppy dealer who owned a massive puppy supermarket up north, in order to line his pockets.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> its where you buy a pup with endorsments where you cant breed from the pup from a kc reg breeder and breed from it against the breeders wishes and `register` the pups with dl to make out they have papers when they dont



I'm sorry to correct you but you are wrong. KC reg with endorsements is something totally diferent to DLRC registered. The one is an old esablished club with rules. They are the Kennel club who run all the dog shows in this country and much more.
The DLRC is simply a money making scheme set up by a puppy supermarket owner (mayfield kennels) so that puppy farmers, BYB etc can say that their puppies are registered. It means nothing. You cannot show the pus, you can still breed them and register with DLRC, you can even 'register' crossbreds for goodness sakes. The KC and DLRC are totally seperate things. 
Here is some 'interesting' info on DLRC

Dog Lovers Registration Club UK

Can someone tell me about DLRC UK

Stunned at this new puppy superstore - Dog Chat

and then the genuine article, the Kennel club
The home for dog owners and those working with dogs - The Kennel Club


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

fenwoman; said:


> I'm sorry to correct you but you are wrong. KC reg with endorsements is something totally diferent to DLRC registered. The one is an old esablished club with rules. They are the Kennel club who run all the dog shows in this country and much more.
> The DLRC is simply a money making scheme set up by a puppy supermarket owner (mayfield kennels) so that puppy farmers, BYB etc can say that their puppies are registered. It means nothing. You cannot show the pus, you can still breed them and register with DLRC, you can even 'register' crossbreds for goodness sakes. The KC and DLRC are totally seperate things.
> Here is some 'interesting' info on DLRC
> 
> ...


That's what she was getting at fenny...basically unscrupulous people use it as a means of trying to trick people into believing pups are registered.

Was Mayfield kennels the one that used to be quite near to Heaton Park? If so it was bloody awful.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Esarosa said:


> That's what she was getting at fenny...basically unscrupulous people use it as a means of trying to trick people into believing pups are registered.
> 
> Was Mayfield kennels the one that used to be quite near to Heaton Park? If so it was bloody awful.


 I went there once to look for myself. Many many years ago. I can see how uninformed people buy from places like that. It's all very slick, well lit and little cute puppies standing up at the glass doors of their kennels. It makes me sad though that such places still exist all over the country and people still buy puppies from them because it's easier than doing some research and phoning some breeders. Basically, you go and look, point at a pup you like the look of, hand over your credit card, and the puppy is yours. No research needed, no idea how big the pup will grow or what the breed is like, no questions asked about landlords or working hours. It's like buying a pair of slippers.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

shiftylou said:


> So they register it with DL so that they arent used for breeding? I was looking at chihuahua puppies and there isnt many that are KC registered but full pedigree I havent yet seen any KC registered??


 Have you looked on the kennel club website. There is a puppy search bit where you put in the breed you are looking for, and the area, and it comes up with a list of breeders. All their puppies will be KC registered.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I hated the place, (if it was Mayfield) was only about ten at the time and my mum had put her friend in touch with a few Westie breeders. But after we had finished at heaton park, walking our dog, her friend wanted to just 'go and look.' No amount of persuasion and explaining the awful places the pups came from seemed to make a blind difference. She bought a westie pup, which didn't even look healthy, had muck under it's eyes (her and my mother ended up having a huge row) a few weeks later she was coming back to my mum hysterical as it had so many problems wrong with it. Think it was put to sleep at around 6 months.

I just found the whole place so depressing, and even at that age couldn't understand how she couldn't see through the facadé of the place. Absolutely horrid.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve been after a chihuahua pup for 2 years now and i know what your saying.
> from what i`ve seen for sale i`ve come to the conclusion that,
> 
> the nice looking pups are dl registered
> the kc registered ones look like crosses with a jrt


perhaps you aren't after a well bred chihuahua after all then since all the well bred and KC registered ones look 'wrong' to you, but the poorly bred ones are the ones you like the look of much better?





> you need to find a decent breeder and stalk them ( nicely of course ) try ones further away, then you wont be any competition to them if you do breed. it can make the difference between you being offered a puppy or not


 and buying a pup with the sole intention of breeding will ensure that most breeders will refuse to sell to you.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Esarosa said:


> I hated the place, (if it was Mayfield) was only about ten at the time and my mum had put her friend in touch with a few Westie breeders. But after we had finished at heaton park, walking our dog, her friend wanted to just 'go and look.' No amount of persuasion and explaining the awful places the pups came from seemed to make a blind difference. She bought a westie pup, which didn't even look healthy, had muck under it's eyes (her and my mother ended up having a huge row) a few weeks later she was coming back to my mum hysterical as it had so many problems wrong with it. Think it was put to sleep at around 6 months.
> 
> I just found the whole place so depressing, and even at that age couldn't understand how she couldn't see through the facadé of the place. Absolutely horrid.


 Can't say if it was near Heaton park or not I'm afraid as I don't live in Manchester, nor did I then. I used to be a travelling sales rep' and was in Manchester one day and went to see the infamous mayfield kennels during my lunch break.


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Dog Lovers Registration???
Run away. Fast.

It's less use than a Tesco's loyalty card.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Esarosa said:


> That's what she was getting at fenny...basically unscrupulous people use it as a means of trying to trick people into believing pups are registered.
> 
> Was Mayfield kennels the one that used to be quite near to Heaton Park? If so it was bloody awful.


 
thats exactly what i was saying, 

trouble is people want a puppy/kitten/whatever now and arnt prepared to wait for a well bought up one.

so byb`s and `supermarkets` like these will always have customers.


----------

